

Law prof: What violent video game decision means for net neutrality - jakewalker
http://scrawford.net/blog/reading-brown-v-entertainment-merchants-assn/1445/

======
jakewalker
Insightful read:

"Even though today’s opinion is about regulations prohibiting speech rather
than regulations requiring speech, it’s likely that the carriers will be able
to frame the debate their way: We’d like to speak, to use all of our pipes the
way we want to, without restriction. By forcing us to fairly carry speech with
which we don’t want to be associated, you’re restricting our free use of our
private communications medium."

. . .

"Today’s news is that the absolutist approach of the current Supreme Court to
protection of speakers of all kinds – including distributors of speech –
signals that the carriers will be likely to find a sympathetic ear there."

